# Guitar Center Interview



## jacksonslut (Apr 10, 2012)

Well today I have a interview at Guitar Center at 2pm. I've only been to about 3 interviews. I've been a temporary worker for years. But have any of you had a interview here? What do they ask? What are they expecting? I get nervous at interviews since I'm never prepared. Any help would be appreciated! I heard it sucks but I need something steady.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 10, 2012)

Just sell yourself in the way you'd try to sell a guitar: Be honest, but do everything you can to show yourself in a positive light. Have well thought out answers to questions like "So why do you wanna work here?", "Tell me a story", or "What's the worst thing you've ever done while working?" Stuff like that. The latter one is the worst of the three because they are trying to push you into saying something negative about yourself, and that is the last thing you wanna do...

Oh and inb4 "just pretend you don't know shit about gear and you're as good as hired".


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 10, 2012)

This^

I'll just add one more thing; Cover up your "fuck god" tattoo lol.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 10, 2012)

Cover any tattoos you have. Trust me on this. Unless you're applying to somewhere like walmart (which you aren't), pretty much any place is prejudiced against tattoos. I think it's stupid, but it's still the way it is...


----------



## jacksonslut (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! I only have one tattoo on my inner forearm. I am going to go in there full of confidence! I am a people person and am always in a good mood. Wish me luck. And thanks again!


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 10, 2012)

In that case, wear a long-sleeved shirt that won't ride back up your arm when you sit or extend your arm for the obligatory hand shake. Speaking of which, as stupid as it sounds, a shitty handshake can look bad on you. Limp ones come off as lacking confidence and that's something you don't want. Moderate, firm grip and 1-2 pumps, then let go. 

Always look them in the eye when answering questions and go in there looking like you already have the position, but don't be cocky.
Fidgeting or displays of nervousness are not things you wanna show. Good posture and a clear, succinct speaking voice along with (in the case of GC sales jobs) Slacks and a button down shirt with a tie, clean and pressed clothes. Wash yer bum well, have your hair neat, short and combed. Be clean shaven. and go very light on any cologne or body spray. If you can, don't wear any. Some people are allergic to it and the last thing you want as a first impression is making the hiring manager take an ambulance ride. Wear some stick deodorant instead of stuff like axe. Remove any piercings if you have any. Wear some nice shoes that are polished and looking sharp.

Again it all comes back down to selling yourself. (no not THAT way. Put the red dress back in the closet... )
Think of yourself as a guitar. You may have the best pickups, trem, etc ever but if the paint is all chipped and dinged up and/or the packaging looks trashed, chances are that's gonna affect someone wanting to "buy" you. They may overlook that, they may not. Why risk it though? Come looking clean, professional, and ready to get down to business.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey what a coincidence, I just had an interview at Guitar Center recently and got the job, so maybe I can help.

Well since you're applying for Guitar Center, I'm assuming you've worked in sales before, so talk about your experience in sales and about your strengths as a salesman. Tell them about your unique sales approach and how it works for you and how you overcome objections after pitching a sale. Being able to sell Pro Coverage plans and Preferred Player cards is important to them, but don't call them "warranties" and "credit cards" though, because those are like swear words lol.

If you know a lot about guitars or whatever instrument you play/department you're applying for, tell them how passionate and knowledgeable you are about that instrument and demonstrate it by talking about some specific things about that field if it's relevant to the discussion. I know people make jokes about how a lot of the employees there don't know much, but obviously if you're knowledgeable, it's a plus. You can even mention that you're a member of this forum and any other related forums and newsletters that you might subscribe to, to further illustrate how up to date you are with new releases and things like that.

Most Guitar Centers that I've been to don't care at all about appearance and are very lenient about dress codes, tats, piercings, etc. (in fact they don't even drug test, that's how much they don't care lol), but you should still show up for the interview dressed to impress just to show how important getting the job is to you.

My interview was the coolest interview ever, the managers were all so cool and didn't act all super professional or anything, they were really chill and asked me things like "what kind of music do you listen to?" and "what kind of guitars do you play?". I doubt they're all that cool, maybe my GC is just one of the better ones, but that was my experience. The manager liked me so much that he hired me on the spot instead of even having a second interview and told me to come in for the "second interview" but that it was a formality and really he just wanted to complete the paperwork on that second day, and that's what happened.

The store I work at gets really good business and so getting enough commissions to fade over the hourly wages and get some extra money in you're pocket isn't hard at this store. I think I'm gonna like it here and stay here for a little while, but again, that's this particular store, I've heard bad things about some other Guitar Centers.

Well I hope you get to read this before your interview and that it helps you. I'll be up for another hour or so before going to bed, so if you have any other questions, I'll be happy to help.

Good luck man! I really hope you get the job!


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 10, 2012)

I wouldnt worry about tattoos when applying to guitar center. Most of the employees at my guitar center have tattoos at least on their arms.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 10, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> I wouldnt worry about tattoos when applying to guitar center. Most of the employees at my guitar center have tattoos at least on their arms.



While that might be true of working there, it's not "proper" when applying for a job. It sounds lame and corny I know, but you have to show them how bad you want the job. I've taken job hunting and resume classes (a requirement to get welfare here in cali) and aced them all so I know all about this crap. I hate it, it's pointless and fake imo, and I wanna punch whoever made these retarded rules to begin with right in the face. But there it is.


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Apr 10, 2012)

If I look at the people who usually work at Guitar Centers, I don't think it's going to be such a hard interview...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 10, 2012)

Answer everything yes or no, and when time for the final handshake just grab and squeeze all out, sweep his ankles out,
then use your free arm to clutch his upper arm (same one you're applying the hand pressure to) and prevent him from succombing to your own takedown. 

Then, as he's just getting his legs and body set to balance and his astonished eyes are meeting your devilish grin, ask; When do I start?


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 10, 2012)

^  Employers love badasses.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 10, 2012)

Django said:


> If I look at the people who usually work at Guitar Centers, I don't think it's going to be such a hard interview...



^this


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2012)

I work at guitar center currently. My interview process was extremely short and simple because im filling in for a friend whos on tour and he basically gave them the run down of what i know and what i can do. However just answer all the questions honestly, be respectful and know what your talking about and you should be fine. I've seen more salespeople rotate in and out of our store in the short time ive been working there than i thought was possible the turnover rate is insane however if you do a good job at it you should be fine. All of my co-workers have tatoos or long hair so i wouldnt worry too much about that, and dress code is simply collared shirts thats all you need. Just go in there confident and you should be fine man haha


----------



## guitarister7321 (Apr 10, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> ... pretty much any place is prejudiced against tattoos. I think it's stupid, but it's still the way it is...



I don't know if that's true about Guitar Center. Theres a few guys at the one I go to with full sleeves.


----------



## jacksonslut (Apr 10, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Answer everything yes or no, and when time for the final handshake just grab and squeeze all out, sweep his ankles out,
> then use your free arm to clutch his upper arm (same one you're applying the hand pressure to) and prevent him from succombing to your own takedown.
> 
> Then, as he's just getting his legs and body set to balance and his astonished eyes are meeting your devilish grin, ask; When do I start?



I did just that 

but thanks a lot guys. I read all your replies before I went. and I really appreciate it. it seemes to go well. like 15-20 minutes. it was laid back kinda. and I wasn't nervous! haha. I'll get a call back after they interview a few people.


----------



## Randy (Apr 10, 2012)

jacksonslut said:


> ...



Ah, I see djpharaoh finally got around to changing his name.


----------



## Valennic (Apr 10, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> I work at guitar center currently. My interview process was extremely short and simple because im filling in for a friend whos on tour and he basically gave them the run down of what i know and what i can do. However just answer all the questions honestly, be respectful and know what your talking about and you should be fine. I've seen more salespeople rotate in and out of our store in the short time ive been working there than i thought was possible the turnover rate is insane however if you do a good job at it you should be fine. All of my co-workers have tatoos or long hair so i wouldnt worry too much about that, and dress code is simply collared shirts thats all you need. Just go in there confident and you should be fine man haha



You work at the Harrisburg GC? I've been in there a few times, had no idea there was an SSO'er in there.

OT: Everything that can be said has been said. Go in and be a boss.


----------



## Jesse Zuretti (Apr 10, 2012)

I worked at a few Guitar Centers (NYC and two in NJ) during my sentence. One store I worked as a department manager, then as an assistant manager. The other store I was transferred to as an assistant manager on the brink of becoming a sales manager. Later, I became a sales manager. Before that both Guitar Center jobs, I worked at Sam Ash (from age 16 to 21). 

Personal opinion: Don't take the job too seriously. They will try their hardest to get you to make it your life. Guitar Center will suck the life out of you. Doesn't matter how good of a guitar player you are, how good of a salesman, how good of a person you are. You will end up making Guitar Center too much of your life. I was a killer salesman, and an even better manager. In retrospect, I hated 90% of my time at Guitar Center. The internet is now the standard for most people who buy expensive instruments. Guitar Center is now a Best Buy / Circuit City / Bed Bath and Beyond of instruments. 

Unless you live at home with your parents and can afford to make minimum wage 75% of the year, I wouldn't take a job there. Seems like it'd be fun, but it's really not. Working at Guitar Center and going to school (college, whatever) is also pretty tough. Your store manager will probably try to convince you to focus on GC. The wage at Guitar Center is unacceptable, but the kind of people who work there for more than 6 years either make good money and don't worry about commissions, or they deserve minimum wage because they're washed up 80's metal band members with no social skills whatsoever. 

I left GC after they told me that I could go on tour for a month and change and come back to a job. Then, they told me I'd need to re-apply if my position was still available (I demoted myself to Assistant Manager before tour because I knew my position was pivotal in every day dealings - took a HUGE pay-cut when I did, knowingly). They had a program called "Gig Leave". They bullshitted me out of that, and I punk-rock FUCK-YOU'd them and went on tour. Best thing I ever did.

Final note: work to live, don't live to work. GC wants the opposite.


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 10, 2012)

Was offered a job at both GC, and Sam Ash. Unfortunately they offered me some seriously shite money, so I had to turn it down.

I shit you not though, the Sam Ash corporate center is where I was interviewed, motherfuckers skateboard down their halls.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow I'm not feeling too confident about Guitar Center right now after FistedSister's comment  I hope I continue to like it, but I don't know, I'll see what happens.

Well I hope you get the job and I hope you like it.



The Uncreator said:


> I shit you not though, the Sam Ash corporate center is where I was interviewed, motherfuckers skateboard down their halls.



That's. Fucking. BADASS!!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 10, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> While that might be true of working there, it's not "proper" when applying for a job.



That depends on the job you're applying for, entirely.

When I applied to Guitar Center, and got hired, I had a full beard (down to my chest), shaggy hair. I went in wearing jeans (clean and fairly new), black cowboy boots that needed shined, and a solid black button up, with the sleeves rolled up. I showed up like I was ready to work, and the interview lasted all of 5 minutes, and I was hired.

Now that I'm a welder, and searching for a job, there is no way in hell anybody would hire me to weld or fabricate if I showed up in khakis and nice shoes. Nope, they wouldn't even give me the time of day.

All my current interviews are in a clean t-shirt (if it's warm out), or a black button up (sleeves rolled up), jeans and work boots (which are beat to hell...since I work in them ). I'm also sporting a full beard again (clean and trimmed to keep it tame, but still long), and my tattoos are visible.

Over dressing for an interview can be just as bad as under dressing. I watched a guy go to an interview at Guitar Center in slacks, dress shoes and a fancy button up and get blown off. Great candidate for the job, but he presented himself as above the job. 

It all depends on where you want to work. Or, in your case, ghst, who's paying your bills. Situational awareness. In your situation, being more stereotypically 'presentable' is necessary. In my case, I need to look like I'm ready to work. 

My girlfriend is a Nurse Practitioner...so her situation is the exact opposite of mine. If she showed up in her work wear (scrubs, doctors coat thingy) to an interview, she'd get sent packing.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 10, 2012)

Fair enough point dude!
I wasn't saying anything super fancy, (hell GC would probably let you get away with jeans as opposed to slacks) but it's the Dress to Impress mentality that can make/break an interview. But you're right, overdressing is just as bad. Leave your tux at home. 

It all comes down to researching where you wanna work, which many people sadly don't. If the people there are cool, calm, and laid back, dress semi casual. If it's a place like a corporate office, you'd probably wanna look damn snazzy.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 13, 2012)

My theory on tattoos being acceptable in some guitar stores, and not in others, is simply prevailing regional attitudes towards it, and the demographic of the customers. If you live in a more conservative area, there might be a tendency on the part of the managers in that Guitar Center to err on the side of caution so not to intimidate or pu off potential customers. Families with children shop at that store too, buying supplies for brass instruments, or new clarinet reeds (afaik), so if they get a lot of those kinds of customers, it's a good policy.


----------

